# Late season doe...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Finally got to get after the deer today with wilded and we bagged this doe just 2 days before the close of the season.

Dinner is served!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Backstraps!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with ebbs, what time is dinner? Congrats on a fine deer. She'll make some great dinners.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Meats meat and mans gotta eat....good shooting boss man.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot, nice clear picture, ed has a good steady hand.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Chris.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris I had a dream last night about your deer...I took a rump and cooked it whole over a fire we were all there. I sliced it off in thick chunks...most excellent !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Chris---your gonna skin that one before you put in the freezer aren't ya.lol:roflmao: Just had to pick on you a little buddy. Looks like you and Ed had a great time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are going to tell us about the hunt and shot I hope.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice fat doe some, mighty fine vittles there. congrats on back straps and sausages.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I can smell the stew from here, Oh dang thats on my stove! Good Eating there Chris!! Congrats! My two oldest daughters didnt know what beef was they were raised eating Venison!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

shoot the does and let the bucks grow----this is needed bad in Mississippi ! Good Job Chris!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So I take it Ed did the driving ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha! I would have drove but for some reason he offered?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Hahaha! I would have drove but for some reason he offered?


wonder why.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too wonder ..... ???


----------

